# Poor Kaith, it hurts does not it?



## Susumu Kodai (Mar 31, 2002)

Poor Kaith.  He took on a Titan, and got burned. You took your shot at Datu Worden, and what happened? Datu Worden had many people come to his defense.  You have had none.  What made you believe you could win?  You should have stayed out of the political issues and concentrated on your tribute to Grand Master Presas.   We wish you well in recovering your honor from this situation.  We suggest you stay out of politics, and concentrate on your training. You will need it we suspect. 

Please, suspend us again. It gave much time for research.

We Remain, Kodai.
:rofl:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Susumu Kodai _
> 
> *Please, suspend us again. *



Please, do not issue requests to be suspended or banned.

-Arnisador
-Mt Mod-


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 1, 2002)

We suggest you stay out of politics, and concentrate on your training.
We Remain, Kodai.
:rofl: [/B][/QUOTE]


This is actually great advice for anybody.  I try to stay out of politics, and away from politicians, they always seem to have hidden agendas.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Apr 1, 2002)

Excuse my language but who the hell is this putz, Susumu Kodai.  Ban his *** he if keeps spouting like this.

Again I am sorry for the language but I hate to see someone take shots at Martialtalk and its members.


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 2, 2002)

andy!

Good to see you in the Modern Arnis forum!  Too bad you had to be exposed to this nut.

Cthulhu


----------



## Mao (Apr 2, 2002)

What a poor, misguided, uninformed, blind, ignorant soul. I pray for his enlightenment , and for forgiveness for my human reaction.


----------



## Brian Johns (Apr 2, 2002)

There's no doubt that this guy is hiding behind a keyboard and is nothing more than a weenie who's afraid to get his skinny *** kicked from here to Timbuktu. He has absolutely nothing constructive to offer this forum. Nothing about techniques, history of Modern Arnis, tapi tapi or any other topic relating to the beautiful art of Modern Arnis.

WOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

The Great WhoopAss.


----------



## Mao (Apr 2, 2002)

I quote Whoopass.......WOOOOOOOOOO!!

:samurai: :duel: :jedi1: :2pistols: :bazook: :2xbird:






Mod Note - fixed broken smilie - Kaith


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 2, 2002)

Lets all just ignor this persons posts .
Walk around him 
, be blind to him, as if he dose not exsist.
If he posts just continue the disscussions as if he never had. 
This is a great forum and we all enjoy reading, learning and sareing. it is evident this person only wants to be a pain, so lets not pay attention.
If he has struck a nerve, address it if you will but on your own ground and at your own time. Know your enemy, and use his stupidity against him.
As I said Only a Suggestion.
Shadow  :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 2, 2002)

Good advice *tshadowchaser*.


----------



## Parker (Apr 4, 2002)

Yeah, but if we ignore him will he come back to entertain us like this?  

"What a Maroon!" (Bugs Bunny)  

Instead of walking around the guy, think of him as the Riddler, a villain in a green and purple costume with elaborate schemes that would fall apart if you looked at them under the gleem of daylight instead of buying into his logic....

keyboard warriors unite!
:apv:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 4, 2002)

I dunno.... Kodai just don't seem like Frank Gorshim.


----------

